# Forsyth county



## Buckshot (Oct 19, 2017)

Little bucks pushing does 10-18-17!!!!


----------



## bobocat (Oct 24, 2017)

Little bucks with two different sets of does yesterday evening and definitely interested.


----------



## bany (Oct 31, 2017)

Haven’t seen a doe yet, nary a pic this year and no fawns. Did kill a yote.


----------



## Ehampt (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone else seeing chasing in Forsyth? running crazy this am


----------



## bany (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes sir, Saturday am. So I finally saw a doe!


----------

